# help with sound on start up to my TV



## nicky31579 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi i own a, Teco TL4091RW 40 Inch HD Ready LCD TV

Every time its switched on after being switched off for a while i get a fussy noise (like there's no Ariel plugged in noise) and i have to wait about 5-10 minutes for it to fade out slowly (gets lower and lower), then the proper sound starts to come back its fine after that

It seems to be when its cold (first switched on in mornings when i come home etc...)

it gets really annoying.

Has any body had this problem before or does any body know how to solve this problem.

i feel like taking it apart and ripping the speakers out and running it off a surround system...


i would really appreciate any help so i don't have to disable the speakers my way. haha

Thanks in advance


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi nicky31579


What you are hearing is background noise (white noise) thats being amplified through the speakers from the circuit board. This can be caused by a bad filter capacitor through the amplifier circuit or your speaker's impedance is past its tolerance. If you are tech savvy with a multimeter you can test your speakers and inspect for any bloated capacitors.


:volts: Filter capacitors carry a high voltage charge take every safety precaution to avoid personal injury.


----------



## nicky31579 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.

its the sound you would here from an old CRT T.V when the Arial got removed. White noise if that the correct name for it.

Its to big of a job for me. Would this be worth repairing or cheaper to disable the speakers my self and have a surround sound on it


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Disabling the speakers would be your cheapest solution.


----------



## nicky31579 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks


----------

